# I am having a problem with Lightroom CC 2015.12 and Lightroom 5.7.1



## fsphoto (Aug 3, 2017)

I am having a problem with Lightroom CC 2015.12 and Lightroom 5.7.1

Since upgrading to LR CC 2015.12 I am experiencing very slow performance in both the Library and Develop Modules. Upwards of 30-60 seconds to open an image, whereas before upgrading my system was running fine with no delays when opening images. Sometimes images will open quickly as they did before the upgrade but only 1 or 2, by the 3rd image everything slows down again.

I have optimized my catalog, checked to make sure I am using the latest driver for my video card, Standard Preview Size is set to Auto (1920px), and Preview Quality is set to Medium. I have tried with GPU Acceleration turned on and off with no change in performance.

I am aware of all the discussion on the various forums about Lightroom CC 2015 performance issues.

_What I do not understand is why since upgrading to CC2015.12 is the performance of my older standalone version 5.7.1 affected as well?_

I purposely keep both versions on my system to avoid such problems in case of upgrade issues.

Both versions are on an SSD that has about 50% free space as are my Lightroom Catalog and Previews.

I do not know what else to check or where to look in my system to see what can be done to get back the performance I was getting before the upgrade.

Is my only option to uninstall Lightroom CC2015.12 and reinstall an earlier version that did not cause any issues with performance? What if any are the pros and cons of taking that step, and how might that affect my version of 5.7.1?

What other possible steps might I take? What might be the cause of the problem?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.



System info for both versions is as follows:

*Lightroom CC2015.12*

Lightroom version: CC 2015.12 [ 1125239 ]

License: Creative Cloud

Operating system: Windows 7

Version: 6.1

Application architecture: x64

System architecture: x64

Logical processor count: 8

Processor speed: 3.4 GHz

Built-in memory: 16360.8 MB

Real memory available to Lightroom: 16360.8 MB

Real memory used by Lightroom: 535.1 MB (3.2%)

Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 658.7 MB

GDI objects count: 430

USER objects count: 1399

Process handles count: 1063

Memory cache size: 172.0MB / 3859.1MB (4.5%)

Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 5

Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX

Camera Raw virtual memory: 123MB / 8180MB (1%)

System DPI setting: 120 DPI

Desktop composition enabled: Yes

Displays: 1) 1920x1200

Input types: Multitouch: No, Integrated touch: No, Integrated pen: Yes, External touch: No, External pen: Yes, Keyboard: No



Graphics Processor Info:

GeForce GTS 450/PCIe/SSE2



Check OpenGL support: Passed

Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

Version: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 384.94

Renderer: GeForce GTS 450/PCIe/SSE2

LanguageVersion: 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler





Application folder: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom

Library Path: C:\Users\Fred\Pictures\Lightroom\Lightroom Catalog.lrcat

Settings Folder: C:\Users\Fred\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom



Installed Plugins:

1) Epson Print Layout

2) HDR Efex Pro 2

3) Perfect Effects 9



Config.lua flags: None



Adapter #1: Vendor : 10de

               Device : dc4

               Subsystem : 14503842

               Revision : a1

               Video Memory : 979

AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 1024

AudioDeviceName: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)

AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2

AudioDeviceSampleRate: 48000

Build: Uninitialized

Direct2DEnabled: false

GL_ACCUM_ALPHA_BITS: 16

GL_ACCUM_BLUE_BITS: 16

GL_ACCUM_GREEN_BITS: 16

GL_ACCUM_RED_BITS: 16

GL_ALPHA_BITS: 0

GL_BLUE_BITS: 8

GL_DEPTH_BITS: 24

GL_GREEN_BITS: 8

GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE: 2048

GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 16384

GL_MAX_TEXTURE_UNITS: 4

GL_MAX_VIEWPORT_DIMS: 16384,16384

GL_RED_BITS: 8

GL_RENDERER: GeForce GTS 450/PCIe/SSE2

GL_SHADING_LANGUAGE_VERSION: 4.50 NVIDIA

GL_STENCIL_BITS: 8

GL_VENDOR: NVIDIA Corporation

GL_VERSION: 4.5.0 NVIDIA 384.94

GPUDeviceEnabled: false

OGLEnabled: true

GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_AMD_multi_draw_indirect GL_ARB_arrays_of_arrays GL_ARB_base_instance GL_ARB_blend_func_extended GL_ARB_buffer_storage GL_ARB_clear_buffer_object GL_ARB_clear_texture GL_ARB_clip_control GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_compatibility GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage GL_ARB_conservative_depth GL_ARB_compute_shader GL_ARB_compute_variable_group_size GL_ARB_conditional_render_inverted GL_ARB_copy_buffer GL_ARB_copy_image GL_ARB_cull_distance GL_ARB_debug_output GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_derivative_control GL_ARB_direct_state_access GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend GL_ARB_draw_indirect GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_enhanced_layouts GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility GL_ARB_ES3_compatibility GL_ARB_ES3_1_compatibility GL_ARB_ES3_2_compatibility GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location GL_ARB_explicit_uniform_location GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions GL_ARB_fragment_layer_viewport GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_framebuffer_no_attachments GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_geometry_shader4 GL_ARB_get_program_binary GL_ARB_get_texture_sub_image GL_ARB_gl_spirv GL_ARB_gpu_shader5 GL_ARB_gpu_shader_fp64 GL_ARB_gpu_shader_int64 GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_indirect_parameters GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_internalformat_query GL_ARB_internalformat_query2 GL_ARB_invalidate_subdata GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment GL_ARB_map_buffer_range GL_ARB_multi_bind GL_ARB_multi_draw_indirect GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_occlusion_query2 GL_ARB_parallel_shader_compile GL_ARB_pipeline_statistics_query GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_program_interface_query GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_query_buffer_object GL_ARB_robust_buffer_access_behavior GL_ARB_robustness GL_ARB_sample_shading GL_ARB_sampler_objects GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counter_ops GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counters GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding GL_ARB_shader_draw_parameters GL_ARB_shader_group_vote GL_ARB_shader_image_load_store GL_ARB_shader_image_size GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_precision GL_ARB_shader_storage_buffer_object GL_ARB_shader_subroutine GL_ARB_shader_texture_image_samples GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack GL_ARB_shading_language_include GL_ARB_shading_language_packing GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_sparse_buffer GL_ARB_sparse_texture GL_ARB_stencil_texturing GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_tessellation_shader GL_ARB_texture_barrier GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object_rgb32 GL_ARB_texture_buffer_range GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_compression_bptc GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_gather GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_multisample GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_query_levels GL_ARB_texture_query_lod GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui GL_ARB_texture_stencil8 GL_ARB_texture_storage GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample GL_ARB_texture_swizzle GL_ARB_texture_view GL_ARB_timer_query GL_ARB_transform_feedback2 GL_ARB_transform_feedback3 GL_ARB_transform_feedback_instanced GL_ARB_transform_feedback_overflow_query GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_ARB_vertex_array_object GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_64bit GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev GL_ARB_viewport_array GL_ARB_window_pos GL_ATI_draw_buffers GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_S3_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_bindable_uniform GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_Cg_shader GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test GL_EXT_direct_state_access GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_instanced GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXTX_framebuffer_mixed_formats GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_polygon_offset_clamp GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shader_image_load_store GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_buffer_object GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1 GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_lod GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode GL_EXT_texture_storage GL_EXT_texture_swizzle GL_EXT_timer_query GL_EXT_transform_feedback2 GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_EXT_vertex_attrib_64bit GL_EXT_window_rectangles GL_EXT_import_sync_object GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_KHR_context_flush_control GL_KHR_debug GL_KHR_no_error GL_KHR_robust_buffer_access_behavior GL_KHR_robustness GL_KTX_buffer_region GL_NV_alpha_to_coverage_dither_control GL_NV_bindless_multi_draw_indirect GL_NV_bindless_multi_draw_indirect_count GL_NV_blend_equation_advanced GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_command_list GL_NV_compute_program5 GL_NV_conditional_render GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color GL_NV_copy_image GL_NV_depth_buffer_float GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_draw_texture GL_NV_ES1_1_compatibility GL_NV_ES3_1_compatibility GL_NV_explicit_multisample GL_NV_fence GL_NV_float_buffer GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_fragment_program GL_NV_fragment_program_option GL_NV_fragment_program2 GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage GL_NV_geometry_shader4 GL_NV_gpu_program4 GL_NV_internalformat_sample_query GL_NV_gpu_program4_1 GL_NV_gpu_program5 GL_NV_gpu_program5_mem_extended GL_NV_gpu_program_fp64 GL_NV_gpu_shader5 GL_NV_half_float GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_multisample_coverage GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint GL_NV_occlusion_query GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2 GL_NV_path_rendering GL_NV_pixel_data_range GL_NV_point_sprite GL_NV_primitive_restart GL_NV_register_combiners GL_NV_register_combiners2 GL_NV_shader_atomic_counters GL_NV_shader_atomic_float GL_NV_shader_buffer_load GL_NV_shader_storage_buffer_object GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc GL_NV_texture_env_combine4 GL_NV_texture_multisample GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_NV_texture_shader GL_NV_texture_shader2 GL_NV_texture_shader3 GL_NV_transform_feedback GL_NV_transform_feedback2 GL_NV_uniform_buffer_unified_memory GL_NV_vertex_array_range GL_NV_vertex_array_range2 GL_NV_vertex_attrib_integer_64bit GL_NV_vertex_buffer_unified_memory GL_NV_vertex_program GL_NV_vertex_program1_1 GL_NV_vertex_program2 GL_NV_vertex_program2_option GL_NV_vertex_program3 GL_NVX_conditional_render GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info GL_NVX_multigpu_info GL_NV_shader_thread_group GL_KHR_blend_equation_advanced GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SGIX_depth_texture GL_SGIX_shadow GL_SUN_slice_accum GL_WIN_swap_hint WGL_EXT_swap_control





*Lightroom 5.7.1*

Lightroom version: 5.7.1 [994254]

License type: Creative Cloud

Operating system: Windows 7 Home Premium Edition

Version: 6.1 [7601]

Application architecture: x64

System architecture: x64

Logical processor count: 8

Processor speed: 3.4 GHz

Built-in memory: 16360.8 MB

Real memory available to Lightroom: 16360.8 MB

Real memory used by Lightroom: 392.6 MB (2.4%)

Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 361.9 MB

Memory cache size: 149.4 MB

Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 4

System DPI setting: 120 DPI

Desktop composition enabled: Yes

Displays: 1) 1920x1200



Application folder: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.7.1

Library Path: C:\Users\Fred\Pictures\Lightroom\Backups\2013-03-08 1746\Lightroom 5 Catalog.lrcat

Settings Folder: C:\Users\Fred\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom



Installed Plugins:

1) Behance

2) Canon Tether Plugin

3) Epson Print Layout

4) Facebook

5) Flickr

6) HDR Efex Pro 2

7) Leica Tether Plugin

8) Nikon Tether Plugin

9) Perfect Effects 4

10) Perfect Effects 9



Config.lua flags: None



Adapter #1: Vendor : 10de

               Device : dc4

               Subsystem : 14503842

               Revision : a1

               Video Memory : 979

AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 1024

AudioDeviceName: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)

AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2

AudioDeviceSampleRate: 44100

Build: Uninitialized

CardID: 3524

Direct2DEnabled: false

GPUDevice: D3D

MaxTexture2DSize: 8192

OGLEnabled: true

Renderer: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450

ShaderModel: 11.1

Vendor: Nvidia

VendorID: 4318

Version: 10de:0dc4:14503842:00a1


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 4, 2017)

fsphoto said:


> _What I do not understand is why since upgrading to CC2015.12 is the performance of my older standalone version 5.7.1 affected as well?_.



That sounds like the problem is not with Lightroom itself, but with the hardware Lightroom is running on.



fsphoto said:


> Both versions are on an SSD that has about 50% free space as are my Lightroom Catalog and Previews.



50% does say anything. You have to check the free space in GB.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 4, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> That sounds like the problem is not with Lightroom itself, but with the hardware Lightroom is running on.
> 
> 
> 
> 50% does say anything. You have to check the free space in GB.


When you consider the size of SSDs typically installed, it really says a lot.  With a 256GB SSD you are still looking at 128GB free and this is sufficient.  The system has 8 fast CPU cores and 16GB of RAM.  As such, any
 version of LR should fly.  So the reasonable assumption i that some other process not related to LR is interfering with the machine performance.  I would recommend disabling the anti-malware app disabling all other background apps and also running a MemTest on the RAM banks.  If the LR process is still crawling, then I would look at other hardware components.  If the LR performance is adequate, then add in the background tasks one by one  until the culprit is identified.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 4, 2017)

But 50% free of a 128 GB SSD might already be too limited. That's why I said that GB free is more relevant than percentage free.


----------



## Gnits (Aug 4, 2017)

I tried to run Windows on a 128GB SSD drive .... and found it works but I spent all of my time on maintenance trying to keep enough working free space.   (All my data and photos were on a different drive).

Upgrading to  a 256GB SSD drive was a game changer.  Now my C drive is still usually 50% free/full but I have 128GB of available space, which does not seem to get consumed.  My take is that 256GB is a min SSD drive size required for Windows and I would not dare use less.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 4, 2017)

I would agree, but as long as the OP doesn't tell use what "50% free" means in practice, it's not very relevant for his problem.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 4, 2017)

Gnits said:


> My take is that 256GB is a min SSD drive size required for Windows and I would not dare use less.


IIRC, Win10 consumes about 120GB of disk space.   I doubt that the OP has a 256GB  SSD, but if so I contend that 50% of that as free space would be adequate


----------



## Gnits (Aug 4, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Win10 consumes about 120GB of disk space



I know we need to find out exactly what size the OP has.....

I quote these numbers because even the Official Windows info is misleading. This is an extract from Windows 10 Specifications & System Requirements | Microsoft






It is easy for someone to assume that a 100GB SSD would therefore be more than ample to run Windows .... in practice my experience matches Clee and that you need maybe 50GB more just for comfort.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 4, 2017)

I just checked my Windows folder in my virtual machine.  It is ~24GB.  For that Virtual machine, I created a 100GB "C:\" drive.  I have 50GB free on the virtual drive volume.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 4, 2017)

I wonder if the OP is still around...


----------



## fsphoto (Aug 5, 2017)

Yes I am most definitely still here and following this thread with great interest and gratitude to everyone who has offered their help.

The SSD is 960GB in size with 571GB of free space. 

Back in January I had my mechanical C drive cloned onto the SSD (which is now my C drive) and had been using the system with no problems. The system was running fine and Lightroom was very fast.

I had no problems until I upgraded to CC2015.12.
Ever since the upgrade both CC2015.12 and stand alone 5.7.1 are very slow.
Other than Windows 7 updates and video card driver updates I do not recall changing anything else.
I use McAfee for antivirus etc, and have tried turning off real time scanning but that did not change anything in terms of Lightroom performance.

Why would the hardware I am running suddenly become a problem and how/why would the CC2015.12 upgrade affect 5.7.1? 
What should I be looking at? 

As soon as I have the time available I will do as Cleetus suggested and run a mem test ( never done that, any advice as to how would be welcome) and I will turn off background tasks, and see if the problem persists.

Thank you all for your time and help.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 5, 2017)

MemTest: RAM reliability tester for Windows


----------



## fsphoto (Aug 5, 2017)

clee01l said:


> MemTest: RAM reliability tester for Windows


Thank you!


----------



## fsphoto (Aug 5, 2017)

Running 4 copies of Memtest. Each checking 2047MB of ram.
3 of the copies are at over 400% coverage 0 errors.
1 of the copies is at 10% coverage and shows 40 errors.

I assume that this is telling me that some of the ram in my system is bad and needs to be replaced?
How do I tell which stick has the problem and can I replace just that stick or is it best to replace all 16GB ?

Since it is showing that I have some bad ram, do you think that is the cause of the performance issues?

I am very confused because, as a test, I created a new catalog in CC2015.12 with 300 images.
It seems to run fine, no delays in opening images etc.

So, might it be ram issues, catalog corruption issues, combination of both and or other issues?


----------



## Gnits (Aug 6, 2017)

Check  what prices are memory  for your motherboard /cpu combo.    If I got any memory errors I personally would consider replacing all with latest generation possible and take the opportunity to check what max memory would go into my machine. (I may not go max but I would check what it might cost).

Flakey memory (which does not happen often) can cause all kinds of unpredictable results. If I was getting memory issues I would also check the power supply of your machine.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 6, 2017)

An inexpensive thing to try would be to re-seat all your sticks of memory. One of them may not be making a solid connection.


----------



## fsphoto (Aug 23, 2017)

Update:
I ran some tests and found out that apparently some of the RAM had gone bad. 
Cletus, thank you very much for directing me to MemTest!
It seems that this was the root of the problem, as I have since replaced the defective RAM and things seem back to normal.
Not sure why it only became an issue after upgrading to CC2015.12 but happy that it appears to be resolved.



Thank you to everyone that took the time and effort to offer their help and advice!


----------



## clee01l (Aug 24, 2017)

fsphoto said:


> Not sure why it only became an issue after upgrading to CC2015.12 but happy that it appears to be resolved.


LR seems to be the most intense RAM using app.  It will tax your RAM harder that most other memory intensive apps.


----------

